# Mijia Projector 2 Pro vs Dangbei F3: which one has better picture quality?



## KP Zhou (Jun 29, 2020)

Recently, Xiaomi has upgraded the Mijia projector series and launched a new product Mijia Projector 2 Pro. This smart projector has a 1300 ANSI brightness, built-in voice assistant, and supports far-field voice and other selling points. The brightness of the Dangbei Projector F3 far exceeds that of the Mijia Projector 2Pro. From the current configuration, the advantages of this new product are not obvious. Of course, someone responded that the virtual standard of brightness in the projector industry is the norm, and you cannot just look at the parameters.

That's right, people who usually buy TV will try their best to go to the store to experience it, and of course, the projector should be the same. Let's see a comparison of the picture quality of the Mijia Projector 2 Pro and Dangbei Projector F3, which everyone is more concerned about. Both projectors are played in standard mode. See which one has the better picture quality performance.


----------

